# How to install Linux or Windows on PS3 Slim?



## Oakley

Hello,

I have the new PS3 Slim ( 120GB ) and I would like to try and install a OS.
First of is this even possible?, I would like to run Linux Fedora 12 or any Linux.

I've heard that it can be done and talked to a few people but everyone says something different.

So can I do this or am I out of luck, if I can install Linux please give me the right information on how to do this.

Thanks,


----------



## JlCollins005

im pretty sure that this is no longer possible with sony's latest update


----------



## Shane

JlCollins005 said:


> im pretty sure that this is no longer possible with sony's latest update



Yeah if you have an up to date PS3 your out of luck i think,I read something about the US Military using hundreds of PS3s to make a Supercomputer and this update would render them useless because they ran Linux


----------



## mep916

Apparently the PS3 Slim never supported Linux installations.


----------



## linkin

You're right mep, they never did. totally bogus on sony's part, as they advertised both versions as being able to install another OS.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> You're right mep, they never did. totally bogus on sony's part, as they advertised both versions as being able to install another OS.



I cant see why sony are making a big deal out of installing Linux so they stopped it,I mean whats the problem?


----------

